# Wlan0 connection disconnected (reason -3) [SOLVED]

## HeXiLeD

Senario:

Network management done with wpa_supplicant and dhcpcd and no need for any other manager

Problem: 

networkmanager gets pulled by some other needs of the system and ends up by causing problems with wpa_supplicant and dhcpcd which cause the connection to do deauth with reason -3

```
NetworkManager[6425]: <info>  [1581497501.6787] device (wlan0): supplicant interface state: inactive -> associated

NetworkManager[6425]: <info>  [1581497501.6787] device (p2p-dev-wlan0): supplicant management interface state: inactive -> associated

NetworkManager[6425]: <warn>  [1581497501.6788] sup-iface[0x4353454354,wlan0]: connection disconnected (reason -3)

NetworkManager[6425]: <info>  [1581497501.6836] device (wlan0): supplicant interface state: associated -> disconnected
```

emerge -pv  net-wireless/wpa_supplicant net-misc/dhcpcd-ui  net-misc/dhcpcd

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies                       ... done!           

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/dhcpcd-7.2.3::gentoo  USE="embedded -ipv6 udev" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.9-r2::gentoo  USE="ap -bindist -broadcom-sta dbus -eap-sim -eapol-test -fasteap fils hs2-0 -libressl macsec mbo mesh -p2p -privsep (-ps3) qt5 readline (-selinux) -smartcard -tdls -uncommon-eap-types (-wimax) wps" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/dhcpcd-ui-0.7.5-r1::gentoo  USE="-debug gtk -gtk3 -libnotify" 0 KiB

```

# cat /etc/portage/package.use/* | grep networkmanager

```
net-im/gajim crypt spell webp -geolocation jingle -networkmanager -remote -rst
```

# equery b networkmanager

```
 * Searching for networkmanager ... 
```

# equery d networkmanager

```
 * These packages depend on networkmanager:

dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.13.2 (networkmanager ? net-misc/networkmanager)

mail-client/thunderbird-68.4.2 (kernel_linux ? net-misc/networkmanager)

net-im/gajim-1.1.3-r1 (networkmanager ? net-misc/networkmanager[introspection])

net-libs/libproxy-0.4.13-r2 (networkmanager ? net-misc/networkmanager)

net-wireless/blueman-2.1.2 (>=net-misc/networkmanager-0.8)

net-wireless/kismet-2019.09.1-r2 (networkmanager ? net-misc/networkmanager)

www-client/firefox-68.4.2 (kernel_linux ? net-misc/networkmanager)

www-client/seamonkey-2.49.5-r1 (kernel_linux ? net-misc/networkmanager)
```

# emerge -pv mail-client/thunderbird  net-im/gajim net-libs/libproxy  net-wireless/blueman net-wireless/kismet  www-client/firefox  www-client/seamonkey dev-qt/qtnetwork

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies ... done!                                      

[ebuild  N     ] net-misc/networkmanager-1.18.4-r3::gentoo  USE="-audit bluetooth -connection-sharing -consolekit dhclient -dhcpcd -elogind gnutls introspection (-iwd) -json modemmanager ncurses nss -ofono -ovs -policykit ppp -resolvconf (-selinux) -systemd -teamd -test -vala wext wifi" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R   ~] net-im/gajim-1.1.3-r1::gentoo  USE="crypt -geolocation jingle -networkmanager -remote -rst spell -upnp webp" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6 -python3_7" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-libs/libproxy-0.4.13-r2::gentoo  USE="-gnome -kde -mono -networkmanager -perl -python -spidermonkey -test -webkit" PYTHON_TARGETS="-python2_7" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R   ~] net-wireless/blueman-2.1.2::gentoo  USE="-appindicator -network -nls -policykit -pulseaudio" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6 -python3_7" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-wireless/kismet-2019.09.1-r2:0/2019.09.1::gentoo  USE="-lm-sensors -mousejack -networkmanager pcre (-selinux) suid" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.13.2:5/5.13::gentoo  USE="-bindist -connman -debug -libproxy -networkmanager sctp ssl -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] mail-client/thunderbird-68.4.2::gentoo  USE="-bindist -clang -custom-cflags -custom-optimization dbus -debug -eme-free -gmp-autoupdate hardened -jack lightning -lto (-pgo) -pulseaudio (-selinux) -startup-notification system-av1 system-harfbuzz system-icu system-jpeg system-libevent system-libvpx system-sqlite system-webp -test -wayland wifi" CPU_FLAGS_X86="avx2" L10N="-ar -ast -be -bg -br -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en-GB -es-AR -es-ES -et -eu -fi -fr -fy -ga -gd -gl -he -hr -hsb -hu -hy -id -is -it -ja -ko -lt -nb -nl -nn -pl -pt-BR pt-PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sq -sr -sv -tr -uk -vi -zh-CN -zh-TW" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] www-client/firefox-68.4.2::gentoo  USE="-bindist -clang -custom-cflags -custom-optimization dbus -debug -eme-free -geckodriver (-gmp-autoupdate) hardened hwaccel -jack -lto -pgo -pulseaudio screenshot (-selinux) -startup-notification system-av1 system-harfbuzz system-icu system-jpeg system-libevent system-libvpx system-sqlite system-webp -test -wayland wifi" CPU_FLAGS_X86="avx2" L10N="-ach -af -an -ar -ast -az -be -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cak -cs -cy -da -de -dsb -el en-CA -en-GB -eo -es-AR -es-CL -es-ES -es-MX -et -eu -fa -ff -fi -fr -fy -ga -gd -gl -gn -gu -he -hi -hr -hsb -hu -hy -ia -id -is -it -ja -ka -kab -kk -km -kn -ko -lij -lt -lv -mk -mr -ms -my -nb -nl -nn -oc -pa -pl -pt-BR pt-PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -son -sq -sr -sv -ta -te -th -tr -uk -ur -uz -vi -xh -zh-CN -zh-TW" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] www-client/seamonkey-2.49.5-r1::gentoo  USE="-calendar -chatzilla -crypt -custom-cflags -custom-optimization dbus -debug (force-gtk3) -gmp-autoupdate ipc -jack jemalloc minimal (-neon) -pulseaudio roaming (-selinux) -startup-notification (-system-cairo) -system-harfbuzz -system-icu -system-jpeg -system-libevent -system-libvpx -system-sqlite -test wifi" L10N="-cs -de -en-GB -es-AR -es-ES -fr -hu -it -ja -lt -nl -pl pt-PT -ru -sk -sv -zh-CN -zh-TW" 0 KiB
```

# emerge -pv  networkmanager

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies                               ... done!

[ebuild  N     ] net-misc/networkmanager-1.18.4-r3::gentoo  USE="-audit bluetooth -connection-sharing -consolekit dhclient -dhcpcd -elogind gnutls introspection (-iwd) -json modemmanager ncurses nss -ofono -ovs -policykit ppp -resolvconf (-selinux) -systemd -teamd -test -vala wext wifi" 0 KiB

```

# euse -i networkmanager

```
global use flags (searching: networkmanager)

************************************************************

/etc/portage/make.conf: line 34: GENTOO_MIRRORS: command not found

[- c    ] networkmanager - Enable net-misc/networkmanager support

local use flags (searching: networkmanager)

************************************************************

[- c    ] networkmanager

    dev-qt/qtnetwork: Enable net-misc/networkmanager-based bearer plugin

        [-  ] (5/5.12) 5.12.3 [gentoo]

        [-  ] (5/5.13) 5.13.2 [gentoo]

        [-  ] (5/5.14) 5.14.1 [gentoo]

[- c    ] networkmanager

    net-im/gajim: Network lose detection using NetworkManager

        [-p ] 1.0.3-r2 [gentoo]

        [-p ] 1.0.3-r3 [gentoo]

        [-p ] 1.1.3-r1 [gentoo]

```

# emerge -pv net-im/gajim dev-qt/qtnetwork

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies                            ... done!         

[ebuild   R   ~] net-im/gajim-1.1.3-r1::gentoo  USE="crypt -geolocation jingle -networkmanager -remote -rst spell -upnp webp" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6 -python3_7" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.13.2:5/5.13::gentoo  USE="-bindist -connman -debug -libproxy -networkmanager sctp ssl -test" 0 KiB

```

# emerge --info: 

```
Portage 2.3.84 (python 3.6.9-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/no-multilib/hardened, gcc-9.2.0, glibc-2.29-r7, 4.19.97-gentoo-x86_64 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.19.97-gentoo-x86_64-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-9750H_CPU_@_2.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:    16294620 total,  12977700 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Thu, 13 Feb 2020 20:00:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 5139386d05d7b7acd2ef5df257e5b74337034051

sh bash 4.4_p23-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.32 p2) 2.32.0

distcc 3.3.3 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p23-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.17::gentoo, 3.6.9::gentoo, 3.7.5-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.14.6::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.32-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            9.2.0-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.2::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.19::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.29-r7::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

brother-overlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/brother-overlay

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=skylake -mtune=skylake -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /etc/portage/ /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=skylake -mtune=skylake -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--alphabetical --buildpkg=y --binpkg-respect-use=y --color=y --with-bdeps=y --keep-going"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs buildpkg candy cgroup clean-logs compress-build-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict news parallel-fetch parallel-install pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ http://chi-10g-1-mirror.fastsoft.net/pub/linux/gentoo/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en en_US"

MAKEOPTS="-j13"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apm bluetooth bluez bluray bzip2 cdparanoia cdr cracklib crypt cryptsetup css cuda cups cxx dbus dri drm dts dvb dvd dvdr evdev exif fbcon ffmpeg flac ftp gcrypt geoip gif gimp gnutls gpg gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gzip hardened hddtemp hwaccel iconv ieee1394 initramfs jpeg jpeg2k libtirpc lm_sensors mozilla mp3 mp4 mplayer ncurses nptl nvenc ogg omemo openal opencl opengl openmp openssl otr pcre pdf pdfimport pie png qt5 quicktime readline rss scanner sctp sdl seamonkey seccomp sftp smp sound spell split-usr ssh ssl ssp syslog tiff udev unicode upower usb v4l vaapi vdpau vlc vorbis wifi x264 xattr xtpax xvid xvmc yubikey zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" CAMERAS="canon" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 f16c fma3 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64 pc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics keyboard libinput mouse penmount uvcvideo" KERNEL="linux" L10N="en en-CA pt pt-PT" LCD_DEVICES="ncurses x11 vnc" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-2" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_6" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="x86_64 arm" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24 ruby25" SANE_BACKENDS="net v4l" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia i915 i965 intel virtualbox fbdev" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Related topics:

No WiCd in Gentoo?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1107948.html

Graphical frontends to wireless networking

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1108292.html

----------

## HeXiLeD

Problem has been found and it is a wifi flag on mozzila software that is pulling network manager.

Solution: 

```
mail-client/thunderbird  -wifi

www-client/seamonkey  -wifi

www-client/firefox -wifi
```

example:

# cat /var/db/repos/gentoo/mail-client/thunderbird/thunderbird-68.4.2.ebuild| grep networkmanager

```
                        net-misc/networkmanager ) )

```

From Thunderbird:

```
CDEPEND="

        >=dev-libs/nss-3.44.1

        >=dev-libs/nspr-4.21

        dev-libs/atk

        dev-libs/expat

        >=x11-libs/cairo-1.10[X]

        >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.18:2

        >=x11-libs/gtk+-3.4.0:3[X]

        x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf

        >=x11-libs/pango-1.22.0

        >=media-libs/libpng-1.6.35:0=[apng]

        >=media-libs/mesa-10.2:*

        media-libs/fontconfig

        >=media-libs/freetype-2.4.10

        kernel_linux? ( !pulseaudio? ( media-libs/alsa-lib ) )

        virtual/freedesktop-icon-theme

        dbus? ( >=sys-apps/dbus-0.60

                >=dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.72 )

        startup-notification? ( >=x11-libs/startup-notification-0.8 )

        >=x11-libs/pixman-0.19.2

        >=dev-libs/glib-2.26:2

        >=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3

        >=virtual/libffi-3.0.10:=

        virtual/ffmpeg

        x11-libs/libX11

        x11-libs/libXcomposite

        x11-libs/libXdamage

        x11-libs/libXext

        x11-libs/libXfixes

        x11-libs/libXrender

        x11-libs/libXt

        system-av1? (

                >=media-libs/dav1d-0.3.0:=

                >=media-libs/libaom-1.0.0:=

        )

        system-harfbuzz? ( >=media-libs/harfbuzz-2.4.0:0= >=media-gfx/graphite2-1.3.13 )

        system-icu? ( >=dev-libs/icu-63.1:= )

        system-jpeg? ( >=media-libs/libjpeg-turbo-1.2.1 )

        system-libevent? ( >=dev-libs/libevent-2.0:0=[threads] )

        system-libvpx? ( =media-libs/libvpx-1.7*:0=[postproc] )

        system-sqlite? ( >=dev-db/sqlite-3.28.0:3[secure-delete,debug=] )

        system-webp? ( >=media-libs/libwebp-1.0.2:0= )

        wifi? ( kernel_linux? ( >=sys-apps/dbus-0.60

                        >=dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.72

                        net-misc/networkmanager ) )

        jack? ( virtual/jack )

        selinux? ( sec-policy/selinux-mozilla )"

```

Is there any gremlin or goblin able to provide any type of reasonable explanation and or justification for this dependency? (or is just for fun?) 

Why must we be forced to use networkmanager if we desire system wide wifi suport?

My problem is SOLVED now by compiling with -wifi flag

----------

